# NPA



## VINODHRAJ (Aug 25, 2015)

PEDIATRIC COMMON NPA SIZES BY AGE WISE


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 25, 2015)

KIDS VARY BY PERSON SO THERE IS NO ONE EXACT FIT FOR THEM. SIZE THEM CORRECTLY BEFORE YOU PLACE IT. IT ONLY TAKES A COUPLE OF SECONDS...


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 25, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> KIDS VARY BY PERSON SO THERE IS NO ONE EXACT FIT FOR THEM. SIZE THEM CORRECTLY BEFORE YOU PLACE IT. IT ONLY TAKES A COUPLE OF SECONDS...


HOW TO MAKE SENTENCE PLEASE


----------



## ChoctawMedic92 (Sep 10, 2015)

I feel like perhaps this was meant to be a search that accidentally got placed into a new post? Eh well. Just like adults, pediatric patients will obviously vary in size from age to age depending on the particular patient. A quick bit of searching got me a nice youtube video on sizing a NPA for a pedi patient. 

*"Pediatric Nasopharyngeal Airway sizing" - *




Also found a somewhat helpful general sizing chart for AGE with several airway devices...


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 11, 2015)

WHAT ARE WE YELLING ABOUT?


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 12, 2015)

AS LONG AS ITS NOT BIGGER THAN MY PINKY IT'LL FIT

maybe a that's what she said as well


----------

